# Need Help With 1970 Production Stats



## tcaema (Jul 20, 2011)

Can anyone help me locate detailed production stats? I can find high-level stats, e.g. hardtop v. convertible and GTO v. Judge, but I'm looking for more information (and a credible source). Specifically, I would like to find out how many 400 RamAir III (366-bhp), 4-speed (Muncie M21), close-ratio 3.90 gears, hardtop Judges were produced? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Anything else I can help you with, you just let me know.

1970 Pontiac GTO Production Figures and Specifications


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

GTO Production Numbers

I have never seen any official production sheet with details like that. I am just a rank armature. Maybe some one else knows, but I have looked and nothing has ever come up.


----------



## tcaema (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks. I was hoping that the production stats could be culled down like a Marti report does for Fords, but so far I can't find that level of detail.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

For GM cars the Pontiac might be the most provable of them as in authenticy. I am unaware of any other GM line before 1976 that you can get the build sheet for, from the factory microfilm. I think Buick might of had some achieved with a museum. I own the white book for Camaro's it is good but a build sheet is law or should be.

International Harvester has build sheets for most of there stuff. I know for Scout II they have them all.


----------

